# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Tool_1CD. Программа просмотра файлов баз *.1CD (1Сv8.x)

## semiragi

Программа позволяет увидеть структуру таблиц и полей файловой базы 1Cv8, просмотреть содержимое таблиц, так сказать, в "первозданном" виде. Дополнительно можно сохранить в файл основную конфигурацию или конфигурацию базы данных, а также отдельно конфигурации поставщика.

Tool_1CD загрузить

Для работы не требует установленной 1С. Соответственно и не нужны никакие пароли для открытия файла.

Файл базы открывается монопольно, поэтому нельзя просматривать базу при запущенной 1С, в которой открыта эта база.

Обновление 17.04 Добавлена возможность сохранять конфигурации поставщика.

              Просмотр файлов конфигурации в базе

             Просмотр Memo-полей (строк неограниченной длины)

              Просмотр таблиц базы

             Просмотр описания таблиц

             Сохранение конфигурациии поставщика в файл

----------

Agema (26.09.2011), Agro6 (21.03.2018), alex130660 (31.05.2012), AlexanderTiger (14.12.2011), Alians1 (12.11.2015), AnotL (02.04.2015), Aron052 (21.07.2015), ArtSit (17.07.2016), cntkf (28.10.2014), constz (22.08.2011), difussion (28.11.2016), Dimanchi (19.04.2015), Evgeny965 (09.11.2017), ExP9 (04.07.2013), fil_and (05.09.2011), Gendos-7 (17.12.2020), GerasimS (10.01.2018), hashimbus (06.05.2016), igorfink (26.01.2015), ilizium (02.11.2014), ILUHA_86 (16.05.2014), iZokir (27.12.2020), Janna1282 (05.11.2013), Kishuomi (10.08.2011), kolinadm (19.04.2013), kostello (09.04.2013), kzr13120@iaoss (23.01.2016), maxpiv (01.07.2016), maxyura (16.12.2012), Mexxe (10.04.2014), Nadejda (23.08.2013), NatalySpb (19.06.2013), NBuj (22.09.2012), neznakomka1 (10.01.2020), nFactor (07.06.2015), otsm2 (27.04.2016), OttoFix (19.12.2014), poleshuk (12.01.2014), rasder (14.06.2012), Romanis78 (25.03.2014), RomeNik (17.04.2019), sakgb (05.02.2015), sandra7777777 (19.12.2011), sdfasdf (08.10.2014), skyghen (09.12.2012), Sloboda (12.03.2015), softs (24.01.2014), SPMig (23.03.2012), SSR (26.07.2019), svnov (16.05.2012), t955938 (08.05.2013), toliktigr (27.01.2015), UserPP (08.07.2013), uvika (09.11.2014), veiuper (12.06.2015), vladimir_111 (19.08.2014), VladMozar (16.07.2012), XiTri (01.02.2013), Yur-ok (25.12.2014), Zultan (08.08.2017), zvonok (25.12.2013), ПСН (01.11.2017), ф321 (06.09.2014), ЭКОЛОГ (28.04.2012)

----------


## Muhin555

в архиве есть файл lexru.ert, для чего он? Сам этот файл не открывается....

----------


## semiragi

апаньки

----------


## semiragi

аПППчхи

----------

witcher2712 (30.07.2012)

----------


## semiragi

*Обновление*
Добавлена поддержка 8.2.
Добавлена возможность сохранять конфигурации поставщика.

ЗАГРУЗИТЬ

----------

Agema (26.09.2011), alex130660 (22.04.2012), Denis_cfo (14.07.2012), fil_and (05.09.2011), ilizium (02.11.2014), Khersonec (06.01.2012), Leosco (20.09.2011), madmax7788 (11.07.2012), Nadejda (23.08.2013), Naska (10.06.2012), Oleg20 (04.12.2012), pumbae (05.08.2011), rahmat2000 (25.02.2014), rasder (14.06.2012), serg65 (03.04.2015), SerjTs (20.02.2014), Sntim (07.11.2011), sparklemal (27.01.2012), SuVictor (14.10.2011), svnov (16.05.2012), tdn62 (27.09.2011), timurhv (04.10.2011), vievd (26.04.2012), vlad86 (30.11.2012), witcher2712 (30.07.2012), zvonok (25.12.2013), Анжей (04.03.2012)

----------


## SERGEY7777777

Благодарность сайту и участникам!

----------


## LogEdge

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## domestic

А версия с поддержкой 8.2.14 есть?
Спасибо.

----------


## mike888

Спасибо, прога зачетная. Хотелось бы для 8.2.14.540.

----------


## shelik

Очень хотелось бы для 8.2.14.540. ))) Ну очень надо ...

----------


## Шат

программа хорошая, но опубликовавший ( сомневаюсь, что автор программы ) - $&$&#$!!!!

нарастить 1.5Мb программу всяким говном ( левыми файлами типа музыки и нечитаемым ert ) до 15Mb (В 10 раз!!!) да еще внутрь вложить текст с описанием как ему капают вебмани за хостинг/распространение архивов....
вирус ты туда не подложил для полного счастья? ( типа "отправьте смс на номер..." )

p.s. модераторы. удалять или не удалять сообщение - на ваше усмотрение

p.p.s. скачать лучше из других источников

----------

dennisbv (31.03.2015), Nickolauzz (17.04.2012), Факиншит (12.03.2012)

----------


## ffmpeg

Tool_1CD 0.2.0 1.8 Мб

Tool_1CD 0.2.1 1.9 Mb

----------

alexeydr (05.07.2012), angur (18.09.2012), Big Serg (11.10.2012), BlackPingu (12.12.2015), CompLexx (27.11.2012), danik_ka (30.07.2012), dan_kk (29.10.2012), Delf (17.10.2012), Evgen_dd (01.04.2013), fil_and (27.07.2012), gfulk (21.05.2012), GogaF (03.10.2012), h@-shish (06.08.2012), HectorHugo (10.05.2012), helionix (30.06.2012), ivlex (31.01.2013), j080110 (17.06.2012), jatutochka (06.06.2016), John_1980 (04.12.2012), NecroStriker (25.09.2014), Nickolauzz (29.04.2012), Oleg20 (04.12.2012), ProGramMoS (13.06.2012), scheisse (16.07.2012), serjx (15.10.2012), SmitiaN (28.09.2012), smittwesson (05.02.2013), staas_ya (21.06.2013), TAIL2606 (12.02.2013), ttt111 (06.05.2013), VladMozar (01.08.2012), wolf75 (21.06.2012), zvonok (25.12.2013), Владимир В (30.11.2012)

----------


## konan3000

а поновее И

----------


## IlyaChert

У кого-нибудь есть Альфа версия с возможностью редактирования?

----------


## IgorVN

> У кого-нибудь есть Альфа версия с возможностью редактирования?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Народ, поделитесь если есть


Посоны, кто ищет тот... ну вы поняли http://pro1c.org.ua/index.php?showto...ded&show=&st=#

----------

AKZORD (17.01.2014), domestic (15.01.2014), etp (15.01.2014), s123 (20.01.2014), Walther_v (23.01.2014)

----------


## Fireleo

Ссылка на сам файл,без регистрации на форуме.

http://files.mail.ru/0C05E89A63544A5A8D37480C24975E54

Кому не лень перезалейте еще на пару зеркал, на всякий пожарный.

----------

1C-User (15.07.2014), avtigra (17.04.2014), domestic (23.01.2014), matser2005 (04.09.2014), Mizharev (27.05.2014), progbuh (16.05.2014), rainmaker (05.05.2014), scorpion_red (14.07.2014), SerjTs (20.02.2014), Vahuka (25.07.2014), Миринда (03.04.2014)

----------


## magvv

Что не так с базой/миИ?

----------


## bercutinec

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Народ, поделитесь если есть
> 
> 
> Посоны, кто ищет тот... ну вы поняли http://pro1c.org.ua/index.php?showto...ded&show=&st=#


Перед тем как такое писать нужно быть как минимум УВЕРЕННЫМ что по этой ссылке люди найдут эту прогу С ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬЮ РЕДАКТИРОВАНИЯ.  :mad:

----------


## Kaniman

Ссылка не работает. Может есть у кого новая "Альфа-версия Tool_1CD с возможностью редактирования" от 23.02.14

----------


## lost-s0u1

Присоединюсь. Можно альфу?

----------


## SelDeRu

Присоединюсь. Можно альфу?

----------


## Masik777

> Присоединюсь. Можно альфу?


Что то померла просьба.. Все только просят, а выложить - некогда или некому. ЖАЛЬ..

----------

paulus01 (26.10.2014)

----------


## Mechanicuss

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/697635b...2FTool_1CD.zip

----------

111000 (02.02.2016), aftox (21.03.2015), alex125it (20.10.2014), Aron052 (21.07.2015), ArtSit (17.07.2016), Barmi (20.02.2015), borzopisez (30.03.2015), constz (27.08.2015), Costarika (14.09.2015), demien_g (21.08.2015), dis12345 (02.03.2015), engage (09.12.2015), flash2k (13.03.2015), freeloader (21.08.2015), giga718 (13.04.2015), IlyaChert (26.10.2015), Inc0gnit0 (03.03.2015), InfSub (17.12.2014), Klondayk (14.02.2015), loafer122 (10.02.2015), lost-s0u1 (20.10.2014), Masik777 (20.10.2014), Novus_Dess (18.11.2014), otsm2 (27.04.2016), paulus01 (26.10.2014), saviiv (20.04.2015), scream (17.06.2016), serg65 (03.04.2015), slapp75 (09.03.2017), speeden (27.05.2015), svchernova (10.06.2016), telemost (17.04.2015), terr13 (29.01.2015), triora (02.12.2015), under44 (19.11.2015), vegasmm (18.11.2015), yagami_light_ (23.11.2015), zed1024 (06.10.2015)

----------


## Masik777

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/697635b...2FTool_1CD.zip


СПАСИБО! Mechanicuss!!!! Тестил - не редактирует. Та, что умеет редактировать весит 8 метров. от февраля 14 года. 
Может есть вариант скинуть именно от февраля 14 г. ? Не хочется терять надежду. Или я что не так делаю..Подскажите, если не прав.

----------

ComBin (25.12.2014), Luxmen (06.02.2015), Novus_Dess (18.11.2014)

----------


## lost-s0u1

> Тестил - не редактирует.


Там есть папка с альфой. Открываешь файл. Далее на любой таблице - физическое представление - самая первая пиктрограмка - редактировать. (ctrl+e)

----------

InfSub (17.12.2014), Masik777 (21.10.2014), Novus_Dess (18.11.2014)

----------


## Masik777

> Там есть папка с альфой. Открываешь файл. Далее на любой таблице - физическое представление - самая первая пиктрограмка - редактировать. (ctrl+e)


СПАСИБО!!!! Видать у меня врожденная слепота и глина сухая в голове..Жму руку! Выручил.:drinks:

----------


## Cqazqaz

Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/183221/

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

Доброго всем времени суток !
А есть версия поновее И?

----------


## BLACK_ANGEL

Доброго всем!
Есть версия посвежее?

----------


## Ukei

*Tool_1CD. Программа просмотра файлов баз *.1CD (1Сv8.x), релиз 2013*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

111000 (02.02.2016), air_20 (30.07.2016), otsm2 (27.04.2016), Stariy_irk (09.11.2015)

----------


## yagami_light_

Огрооооооооооооооомное спасибо, очень выручила эта программа, именно альфа! )))

----------


## 17808849

Tool_1cd 0.4.0 alfa версия с поддержкой платформы 8.3.8 от 28.02.2016

----------

alex125it (17.05.2016), Denis_cfo (10.05.2016), domestic (10.05.2016), lsolo (16.01.2017), scream (16.06.2016), slv1976 (10.05.2016)

----------


## Dimsoft

> alfa версия


Это точно альфа ? она редактировать не умеет, а альфа выше умеет.

----------


## 17808849

> Это точно альфа ? она редактировать не умеет, а альфа выше умеет.


 Так было написано на сайте инфостата

----------

Aleksandrmt (12.04.2017)

----------


## svchernova

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/697635b...2FTool_1CD.zip


Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## volki

[QUOTE=17808849;457754]Tool_1cd 0.4.0 alfa версия с поддержкой платформы 8.3.8 от 28.02.20

Можешь выложить еще раз, а то по ссылке пусто?

----------


## 17808849

Tool_1cd 0.4.0 alfa версия с поддержкой платформы 8.3.8 от 28.02.20

----------

densm (08.02.2017), volki (14.07.2016), Yuriy_Don (17.01.2017)

----------


## IlyaAndr

Не похоже на Alfa не кнопки редактирования.

----------


## Arbalet

Да, это обычная 0.4.0, может Альфы и нет вообще ещё :(

----------

Yuriy_Don (17.01.2017), Елена0367 (28.12.2016)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Да, новой Альфы под новые платформы до сих пор нет. Об этом сообщил сам автор данной утилиты Валерий Агеев. Так же он сообщил, что его прогу вообще удалили для скачивания с сайта Инфостарта (Инфостарт отклонил публикацию Tool_1CD в связи с наездом компании 1С о том, что программа, якобы, нарушает лицензию 1С). Возможно, в дальнейшем вообще не будет разработки этой программы.
Но сейчас пока еще можно *редактировать!* и старой проверенной Альфой. Самому понадобилось кое-что исправить в Бухне 3.0, и у меня все получилось. Нам просто *нужно вернуть старый формат базы (8.2.14)*.

Собственно, что нужно сделать:
1. Выгружаем базу в формат .dt
2. Создаем новую пустую (без конфигурации) базу через платформу 8.2!, т.е. запускаем файл 1cv8.exe из каталога бин платформы 8.2 (C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv82\8.2.19.130\bin) и создаем пустую базу. Сразу же у этой базы меняем Версию 1С:Предприятия на 8.3 (выбираем в списке баз нашу пустую базу и жмем Изменить, а на последней вкладке внизу меняем 8.2 на 8.3)
3. Запускаем нашу пустую базу в платформе 8.3 через Конфигуратор и загружаем в нее выгруженную базу в формате .dt, кот. мы сделали в пункте 1.
4. Теперь эту базу можно спокойно открыть в старой Альфе и редактировать.

З.Ы. Также можно воспользоваться утилитой Обновлятор, которая тоже умеет изменять формат базы на 8.2.14.

----------

Aleksandrmt (12.04.2017), BiG (26.03.2017), m0r0z (16.06.2017), OLEG_B (02.02.2017)

----------


## sery_volk_inc

А можно еще разок выложить? Опять ссылка мертвая.

----------

sergio001 (12.01.2018)

----------


## 17808849

https://yadi.sk/d/OKrbaVFn3K3NDp

----------

=AV= (11.04.2018), eanknd (28.12.2018), golod (01.09.2020), Komars (23.09.2017), mixperez (28.06.2017), Ukei (12.06.2017), ПСН (01.11.2017)

----------


## sery_volk_inc

Это обычная версия, не альфа, в ней нет редактирования. У кого-нибудь осталась 040 альфа?

----------


## ElenaKS

> Программа позволяет увидеть структуру таблиц и полей файловой базы 1Cv8, просмотреть содержимое таблиц, так сказать, в "первозданном" виде. Дополнительно можно сохранить в файл основную конфигурацию или конфигурацию базы данных, а также отдельно конфигурации поставщика.
> 
> Tool_1CD загрузить
> 
> Для работы не требует установленной 1С. Соответственно и не нужны никакие пароли для открытия файла.
> 
> Файл базы открывается монопольно, поэтому нельзя просматривать базу при запущенной 1С, в которой открыта эта база.
> 
> Обновление 17.04 Добавлена возможность сохранять конфигурации поставщика.
> ...


нужна 8.3 с редактированием

----------


## alexandr_ll

> нужна 8.3 с редактированием


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GxK6/esCNRWn7o

----------

111000 (19.06.2018), anisf (10.09.2019), Beyaz (20.11.2022), Centrum10 (19.08.2020), dedok2002 (02.10.2018), eanknd (28.12.2018), Luck_DMST (24.01.2018), Marinelle (05.12.2017), zav_05 (16.08.2018), Сергей С. (25.01.2020)

----------


## ElenaKS

8.3.8 не поддерживает спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 8.3.8 не поддерживает спасибо


Можно с помощью cnvdbfl перевести в формат 8.2.14, отработать  Tool_1CD и сконвертировать при желании обратно в 8.3.8, например обновлятором http://helpme1c.ru/menyaem-format-ba...bnovlyatora-1s

----------

111000 (19.06.2018), alimp2002 (20.03.2019), D.NeeZ_K (23.06.2018), DFinteX (15.02.2019), ElenaKS (26.10.2017)

----------


## q2ker1

Есть допиленная сообществом 1c tool, позволяет сохранять.
https://github.com/e8tools/tool1cd/releases

----------


## q2ker1

Продолжение 1C tool:
https://github.com/e8tools/tool1cd/releases

Консольная утилита:
https://github.com/e8tools/v8unpack/releases

Нажимайте assets, качайте файлы

----------

asusteh (14.12.2020)

----------


## TemArt

> Продолжение 1C tool:
> https://github.com/e8tools/tool1cd/releases
> 
> Консольная утилита:
> https://github.com/e8tools/v8unpack/releases
> 
> Нажимайте assets, качайте файлы


не работают. может есть еще альтернатива?

----------


## TemArt

> Продолжение 1C tool:
> https://github.com/e8tools/tool1cd/releases
> 
> Консольная утилита:
> https://github.com/e8tools/v8unpack/releases
> 
> Нажимайте assets, качайте файлы


не работают. может есть еще альтернатива?

----------


## q2ker1

Что именно не работает? У меня работают.

----------


## asusteh

Работает 100%.только проверил

----------


## skykill1983

а можно инструкцию как новой версией пользоваться 1.0.0.10?? спасибо

----------


## koresh555

> Tool_1cd 0.4.0 alfa версия с поддержкой платформы 8.3.8 от 28.02.20


Эта ссылка не работает. Могли бы её повторить?

----------


## Silverva

> Эта ссылка не работает. Могли бы её повторить?


Очень очень надо!! Повторите ссылку!!  Tool_1cd 0.4.0 alfa версия с поддержкой платформы 8.3.8 от 28.02.20

----------

